# First Look: Drum Designer by UVI



## donbodin (Sep 20, 2018)

UVI has released a new Drum Library and Sequencer in ONE.
What looks to be a powerful drum machine with nearly 6,000 sounds and over 2,000 presets makes me wonder: Do I Really Need another Drum Sequencer?

In this first look video, I check out the presets and have a go at some of the customizations that this instrument allows.
Thoughts and official demos here:http://bit.ly/FirstLook_DrumDesigner



Drum Designer is on a special intro price of $99 (reg $149.00) till Oct 1, 2018 from UVI: http://bit.ly/2JKq6Dq


----------

